# Taken too soon; Iroquois.



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of this awful tragedy. What a horrible end to such a short life, that seemed to hold such promise.RIP Iroquios.This is not a good time for many here-so many freak things happening.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG! What an awful situation. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been a bad week for horses....seems we've lost two in one day.

He was a beautiful animal and the bald face and blue eyes looks a lot like my Miss Lacy.

I'm very sorry.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

RIP Iroquois. I am so sorry to hear this :-(


----------

